
I Quit My Six-Figure Job to Create My Own Destiny - joebalcom
https://joebalcom.blog/2020/05/03/build/
======
foxfired
I wish you good luck. However, be careful with aiming for Happiness as your
goal. As a multiple-times-job-quitter dream-pursuiter, I suggest you have a
goal more tangible than create wealth and create destiny. That is unless, work
had you burned out where you need some time away from all this.

